# Zander um Roermond



## theundertaker (10. Januar 2010)

Huhu...
ich versuchs einfach nochmal |rolleyes

Da ich letztes Jahr schon eine Vielzahl von Barschen, 2 Alande und ein ca. 35er Rotauge mit dem Drop-Shotten verhaften konnte, wollte ich dieses Jahr gerne auch mal probieren, mit dieser Methode einen Zander ans Band zu kriegen...

Das Problem ist nur, dass ich leider keine Stelle kenne, wo man ne Chance hätte, einen Zander auf diese Weise zu verhaften...muss ja noch nicht mal ein HotSpot oder sowas sein, sondern eine Stelle, von der ich weiß, dass dort schon jemand beim Spinnen nen Zander gefangen hat...ich habs schon viel am NeederwerthKanal probiert, aber da isses irgendwie nicht drin...also meiner Meinung nach...falls jemand ne Stelle für mich hätte, wo ichs eventuell mal mit dem Drop-Shot versuchen sollte, wäre ich sehr dankbar...Gerne auch über eine PersönlicheNachricht.

Vielen Dank schon mal.

Liebe Grüße
Thomas

P.S. Ich weiß, mir wird keiner seine HotSpots mitteilen 
Aber eventuell gibt mir ja jemand ne Chance, mit dem DropShot auch mal einen Stachelritter zum Landgang überreden zu können...würde mich auf jeden Fall freuen.


----------



## micha1581 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zander um Roermond*

moin,
hast du nicht letztes Jahr an der Maas gut Zander gefangen?


----------



## theundertaker (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zander um Roermond*

nee...letztes Jahr habe ich nur einen mit nem Kollegen auf seinem Boot gefangen...hatte 57 cm...(aufm Maassee) das war et...das Jahr davor hatte ich welche beim Ansitz....so 6 Stück...aber die Stelle is nich mehr so dolle...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## micha1581 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zander um Roermond*

ich an deiner Stelle würde es mal an den Einfahrten der Seen probieren. Allerdings würde ich nochwas warten bis es etwas wärmer wird. im Moment hast du ohne Boot kaum eine chance. Die Zander stehen alle in den tiefen Löchern der Seen.

vg micha


----------



## marca (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zander um Roermond*

Nederweertkanal ist doch super.
An der Schleuse(Thornerweg) kann man doch schön rumspinnen.
Gerade an der Einfahrt zu dem Seelein.


----------



## theundertaker (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zander um Roermond*

Hui....da schwimmen ja doch welche rum ;-) Das hätte ich jetzt nicht angenommen...haste da schon mehrere verhaften können? Der Platz ist nicht wirklich weit weg von dem Örtchen, wo ich mit DropShot zugange war ;-) Konnteste den Zander mit DropShot erwischen oder beim "normalen Spinnangeln" und mit welchem Köder, wenn ich fragen darf...Wenn du nicht antworten magst, ist natürlich null Problem...hast mir auf jeden Fall schon mal damit geholfen, dass es dort doch Zandrinos gibt...

Kann mir eigentlich nochmal jemand die genauen Abstände zu Wehren und Schleusen auftischen? Nur dass ich mir das nochmal merken kann...falls jemand ne Quelle zur Info hat, immer her damit... ;-)
Ich lasse immer lieber ein bissl mehr Abstand als zu wenig, damit ich beruhigt angeln kann...

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## micha1581 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zander um Roermond*

ich meine was von 50m gehört zu haben. müsste aber auch in deinen Papieren stehen.

vg


----------



## theundertaker (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zander um Roermond*

Habs noch nich gefunden, deshalb frag ich mal...


----------



## marca (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zander um Roermond*

Dropshoten und der ganze Hantier ist nix für mich.
Ich bin da ein wenig oldschool,soll heißen,weißer 8cmTwister für 15 Cent muss reichen.
Selbstgegossener 14gr-kopp dran und ab die Lutzi.
Funzt eigentlich immer.
Hier mal ein Foto vom Twister.


----------



## micha1581 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zander um Roermond*

mit Twistern hab ich auch sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. darf aber ruhig auch 12cm sein


----------



## theundertaker (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zander um Roermond*

Wenn old-school fängt, dann kann man sich ja auch nicht beschweren ;-)

Ist der zweite Zander auch ausm Neederwerthkanal? Der sieht schon ordentlich monströs aus...wie groß war der denn? (falls dus noch weißt)


----------



## marca (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zander um Roermond*

Weiß ich echt nicht mehr.
Habe auch nicht soo viele Bilder von meinen Fängen.
Vieles fliegt ja auch schnell wieder zurück(wobei der oben aus dem neederwert tatsächlich mal in die Pfanne geflogen ist!).

Ach so, an der neederwert-schleuse sitzen viele Angler(auch Niederländer)viel näher dran als dort,wo wir fischen.
Habe mich eigentlich immer an die 100Meter-Marke gehalten,muss aber tatsächlich auch mal in den Papieren nachschauen.


----------



## theundertaker (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zander um Roermond*

Genau deshalb frage ich...ich sehe auch oft ne Menge Angler (auch Deutsche!), die genau an der Schleuse der Spinnangelei nachgehen, was ich schon ziemlich dreist finde...demnächst rufe ich bei AID an und melde das...die haben ja keine Sonderrechte...die holländischen Karpfenjunkies sitzen ja immer da rum ;-))..."die haben ja aber sowas wie Heimrecht" xD.

Aber dass Deutsche verbotenerweise sich genau an die Schleuse stellen finde ich arm...naja...

Die Entfernung bis zur Einmündung des Sees müsste aber passen...

2 Zandrinos hab ich bis jetzt erst auf Kunstköder gefangen...und am geilsten fänd ichs, mal einen beim DropShotten zu erwischen...deshalb halt die Nachfrage nach nem Plätzchen, wo's bei 20 Versuchen vielleicht ein halbes Mal klappt ;-) Bin ja oft unterwegs...nur nicht bei diesem besch****em Wetter.


(Ich schieb ma noch ne allgemeine Zwischenfrage ein: Kann mir jemand sagen, ob man sich am Asseltse Plassen n Boot leihen kann und wenn ja, wo?)


----------



## köfi01 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zander um Roermond*

(Ich schieb ma noch ne allgemeine Zwischenfrage ein: Kann mir jemand sagen, ob man sich am Asseltse Plassen n Boot leihen kann und wenn ja, wo?)[/QUOTE]


Warum fährst du nicht mit Cappy ???


----------



## theundertaker (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zander um Roermond*

Wenn er mich wieder mitnimmt, dann fahre ich natürlich wieder mit ihm raus....macht ja Laune ;-)) Muss ich ihn mal fragen....
Mittlerweile kann ich mir auch vorstellen, was wir falsch gemacht haben...wird sind auf jeden Fall öfter zu schnell gedriftet, sodass wir den Köder nicht gut am Grund halten konnten...als zweites sollten wir eventuell wie beim DropShotten nicht zu doll am Köder rumzuppeln, dann sollten auch die Fische einsteigen (werds wahrscheinlich mit der DropShot-Montage probieren)...und wir sollten wahrscheinlich die Fish-ID ausschalten und einfach "nach dem Bild fischen"...dieses Jahr läufts bestimmt besser als letztes, wenn wir unsere Taktik nochmal überdenken...

Wollte aber eventuell mal eine Runde Angie mitnehmen und das geht ja sonst nich, du verstehen ;-))
-------------------------------------

Wenn der "Hechtgraben" wieder aufgetaut ist, dann müssen wir vor der Schonzeit nochmal zusammen hinfahren und die Hechte nerven...jut? ;-)

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## köfi01 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zander um Roermond*

Wenn das Weter mitspielt auf jeden Fall


----------

